# My rat chews through duct tape, what else can I try?



## Homer117

I have a rat wall across my room that keeps my rat within a safe free-range area. Lately, hes been trying to get out by jumping and chewing at the wall. The wall is made of hardboard, but hes making progress as well as a mess. I put duct tape over the corner to dissuade him but its not working, he just chews through that too. Is there some sort of rat repellent I can layer over it? Or should I just accept that a rat will be a rat.


----------



## ema-leigh

You could try a metal pen? He can't chew through that lol.


----------



## lashes

there was another thread on stopping rats from chewing things, it said vanilla extract. But if you're letting it free range by your baseboards, you really should expect the damage. If I were you, I'd put a plastic (say PVC) wall in that corner just so that your home doesn't get ruined.


----------



## lashes

I also thought about it after that post, you could try tinfoil too. I had a mouse infestation before I got my rats (as pets) and I heard that you can shove tinfoil in the holes they're coming through and it hurts their teeth to chew through it, so they won't bother. It could work on rats, but I'd suggest making a few layers of tinfoil, as they are bigger and may be more determined than a mouse.


----------



## RickSuddes

*Your chewing pet rat*



Homer117 said:


> I have a rat wall across my room that keeps my rat within a safe free-range area. Lately, hes been trying to get out by jumping and chewing at the wall. The wall is made of hardboard, but hes making progress as well as a mess. I put duct tape over the corner to dissuade him but its not working, he just chews through that too. Is there some sort of rat repellent I can layer over it? Or should I just accept that a rat will be a rat.


I would spray non-toxic & non poisonous Rataway Fragrance safe around pets & children


----------



## Maiden

I would use BitterBite. It is a ferret product to keep ferets from biting people. It is meant to be strayed on hands and go into a small animals mouth so no worries about the nontoxic part.


----------

